# Bridgestone Skyway



## vw_steggie (Mar 27, 2007)

Got it for $30. Kind of steep, but it didn't look like it was used much. It will be my new commuter.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that thing is HUGE


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Those stem-mounted crotch-stabbers have got to go!

Nice find- bet it'll take you further than $30 in gas...


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Get rid of the "safety levers" too. $30 wouldn't buy the crankset on ebay, so you did well.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

That is the 67cm frame. It has a 61.5cm (loooong) top tube. You sure you are big enough for it? Mine appears to be the identical frame. It fits me like a glove, and I am 6'6".









My Bridgestone/Kabuki Skyway 12

And, er, if you do decide it is too big for you, I'd be happy to take it off your hands...

Yours,

FBB


----------



## vw_steggie (Mar 27, 2007)

I really have not been able to ride it much, been nursing a mountain bike related back injury for a couple weeks. Plan on taking it for a 15 mile shake-down ride this afternoon. The size seems o.k. during the little cruises around the neighborhood.

Here is a picture with my 61cm Marin to compare the frame size.

Any idea on the year? It is pre-86 and I can't find any older catalogs online.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

vw_steggie said:


> Any idea on the year? It is pre-86 and I can't find any older catalogs online.


I did a bit of research long ago, and I THINK they are from 1983 or 84. If I remember correctly, that is when Bridgestone was transitioning out the Kabuki name.

Details are fuzzy.

Yours,

FBB


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Been a while since your last post on this bike. I'd love to hear a status report. Are you fixing it up?

Yours,

FB


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

:eek6: :eek6: 
Wow.... I didn't know they made frames that big even! Wow...
Aside from the size, that seems in outstanding shape. Probably too big for the original owner maybe? I'm curious as to how tall you have to be to fit something that big.


----------



## vw_steggie (Mar 27, 2007)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Been a while since your last post on this bike. I'd love to hear a status report. Are you fixing it up?
> 
> Yours,
> 
> FB


Well it really didn't need to be fixed up. The bike maybe had 20 miles on it by the time I got it. The only thing that changed is the tires. I put 200 commuting miles on the original Bridgestone tires and they started to split in the tread, showing the carcass. At the time everyone was out of good 27" tires so I settled with Continental Ultra Sports. Other additions are fenders, lights, clipless pedals and water bottle cage. Also a full maintenance was done; rebuilding hubs, bottom bracket, headset & tensioned the spokes. I will post a picture soon.

I am 6' 5" with a 34" inseam. I didn't meet the original owner, but his son is a good 5" shorter then me. That would explain why the bike sat for +20 years.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> Those stem-mounted crotch-stabbers have got to go!


Back "in the day", most freakishly large frames were fitted with stem shifters. Look at the length of that head tube. To reach the downtube, you'd need to bend over so far you'd hit the bars with your head!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Back "in the day", most freakishly large frames were fitted with stem shifters. Look at the length of that head tube. To reach the downtube, you'd need to bend over so far you'd hit the bars with your head!


Wow- good point. Never even thought of that. 

Still, it looks like a budget vasectomy kit...


----------



## vw_steggie (Mar 27, 2007)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Been a while since your last post on this bike. I'd love to hear a status report. Are you fixing it up?
> 
> Yours,
> 
> FB



Sorry about the wait, I had family visiting last week. Plus I was waiting for my new seat bag.

The wheel is not for this bike, but for my Shogun 1000. I just finished it and wanted to show off. I am really proud of this wheel since it is the best wheel I have ever built. It is kind of retro-classic: American Classic 1st generation hub with DT Revolutions, Araya Gold rim and no-name alloy nipples.


----------



## driftlessregion (Mar 19, 2013)

I just bought a Kabuki Skyway 12 frame on ebay. I don't know much about the Kabuki but man it is heavy. I know that the RB1 was Bridgestone's top model, but this is a touring frame. Still, it seems heavy even for a touring frame. Anyone know anything about this model?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Yup. It's a wonderful, heavy, gas-pipe frame. No fancy steel alloys here. Just straight Hi-Ten! Great for a get around town bike. Not a race machine.


----------



## vw_steggie (Mar 27, 2007)

My bike was most likely the lowest spec bike in the Bridgestone line. That being said the best upgrades I made was a pair of Nasbar rims, koolstop pads and 1-1/4 Marathons. The braking vastly better and the tires crush everything in it's path!


----------

